#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست نقشه مانیتور lg e1941-t

## bahramikhah

با سلام ، لطفا یه نقشه از مانیتور LG FLATRON E1941-T شامل مین و تغذیه می خواستم .

----------


## hanirayan

دوست عزیز از لینک زیر دانلود کنید 

https://www.irantk.ir/threads/105413...086#post592086

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## bahramikhah

> دوست عزیز از لینک زیر دانلود کنید 
> 
> https://www.irantk.ir/threads/105413...086#post592086


ممنون دوست عزیز
خیلی لطف کردی

----------

*hanirayan*

----------

